# I don't know the birthdate if this horse?



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Does she have papers? If you know the previous owners or have some contact with them, ask them if they know or if they have contact with any previous owners.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

For horses that I don't know the exact birthday of, I make it when I get them. For example, my old TB, Hank, we knew he was born in 1987, but didn't know more than that. So I declared his birthday August 24th and he got a bit of carrot cake or a bran mash that day each year.

So if you cannot find the exact day, just make one up!


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> For horses that I don't know the exact birthday of, I make it when I get them. For example, my old TB, Hank, we knew he was born in 1987, but didn't know more than that. So I declared his birthday August 24th and he got a bit of carrot cake or a bran mash that day each year.
> 
> So if you cannot find the exact day, just make one up!


I do the same thing. My filly is out of registered quarter horses, though she is not registered. All I know is that she is a 3 year old born sometime in March. I bought her March 3, 2013. March 3 became her birthday.


----------

